# Dell xps 13 9350 audio problems



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, I've bought a new monitor for my laptop dell xps 13. Now when I'm hearing sound from my monitor the sound stops working for 2 seconds and then it just goes normal. this happens often. I've already installed the latest drivers for my realtek high defenition. I also uninstalled the drivers and installed them back still nothing. Same thing for my Graphics Card. The sound on my laptop is excellent. Only when I'm connecting it to my monitor then it goes bad ...


----------



## Rhycer16 (Apr 2, 2016)

Dodgy port/connection ? Maybe try with different cables ?


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm using hdmi.


----------



## Rhycer16 (Apr 2, 2016)

makhouts said:


> I'm using hdmi.


Could you see whether sound comes out fine through the aux port/headphone jack ?


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Rhycer16 said:


> Could you see whether sound comes out fine through the aux port/headphone jack ?


Same issue when I plug in my headphones.


----------



## Rhycer16 (Apr 2, 2016)

makhouts said:


> Same issue when I plug in my headphones.


So dodgy sound through your headphones too , even when you are using the laptop with no external display ?


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Rhycer16 said:


> So dodgy sound through your headphones too , even when you are using the laptop with no external display ?


When I'm using my laptop without external display everything works perfect. Only when I connect the display then it's going weird. I've searched on the Web and I think it's something about the realtek. Not sure.


----------



## Rhycer16 (Apr 2, 2016)

makhouts said:


> When I'm using my laptop without external display everything works perfect. Only when I connect the display then it's going weird. I've searched on the Web and I think it's something about the realtek. Not sure.


I would run a diagnostics on it if I were you like you can troubleshoot audio problems by right clicking on the volume control thing I think ( I'm not too sure since I haven't needed to do it recently )


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Rhycer16 said:


> I would run a diagnostics on it if I were you like you can troubleshoot audio problems by right clicking on the volume control thing I think ( I'm not too sure since I haven't needed to do it recently )


I've already done that but still nothing I'm getting this (watch photo). I can't disable it.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Can you open any options on the monitor (with any buttons like "Menu")? Your problems might be cause by HDMI control being enabled on the monitor, and disabling it might fix them. Although I'm unsure if the monitor in question support HDMI control since I couldn't find any manuals for it.

Another option would be to get another HDMI cable and try using it (to eliminate a faulty HDMI cable as the cause).

Trying to connect your laptop with another HDMI device would eliminate a faulty device (monitor) as the cause.


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Smartguy01 said:


> Can you open any options on the monitor (with any buttons like "Menu")? Your problems might be cause by HDMI control being enabled on the monitor, and disabling it might fix them. Although I'm unsure if the monitor in question support HDMI control since I couldn't find any manuals for it.
> 
> Another option would be to get another HDMI cable and try using it (to eliminate a faulty HDMI cable as the cause).
> 
> Trying to connect your laptop with another HDMI device would eliminate a faulty device (monitor) as the cause.


I've bought a new hdmi cable and I'm getting the same results as my older hdmi cable. I can open a menu from my screen but it's standing on auto detecting.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you have any other HDMI device which you could connect to your laptop and thus eliminate the possibility of the monitor in question actually being faulty?


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Smartguy01 said:


> Do you have any other HDMI device which you could connect to your laptop and thus eliminate the possibility of the monitor in question actually being faulty?


I've already connected another laptop to the hdmi. It's working perfect with the other laptop. But I'm using a USB c type to connect the hdmi with my laptop. Do u think it's the fault of the usb type c ?


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

You got me confused now.

HDMI _(*H*igh-*D*efinition *M*ultimedia *I*nterface)_ is not a name for a device, it is an interface used for transferring digital audio and video signals form one device to another.

A cable which is used to connect two device which support the use of HDMI and have HDMI ports is called an HDMI cable.

Your Medion Akoya MD20830 monitor (I assume that's the one you're having problems with, judging from your first attached picture) should have an HDMI port where you plug the HDMI cable in and then you plug the other end into your laptops HDMI port.

You didn't mention before that you're using an USB-C cable to connect the two and I'm rather confused by what you've meant with "using a USB c type to connect the hdmi with my laptop". Do you mean that you're connecting the monitor with your laptop with an USB-C cable instead of connecting it with an HDMI cable?


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Smartguy01 said:


> You got me confused now.
> 
> HDMI _(*H*igh-*D*efinition *M*ultimedia *I*nterface)_ is not a name for a device, it is an interface used for transferring digital audio and video signals form one device to another.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for the misunderstanding. So this is how it goes. My laptop doesn't have a hdmi port only a usb c type port. The usb c type port is used for connecting a hdmi cable. So you have to connect a cable in the c type port s you can connect the hdmi with the cable. Maybe you need a photo .


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, that clears it up. Thank you.

The problem is not in the monitor since you said it works fine with another laptop.
It's also not in the HDMI cable since you said you've tried another one.

That leaves a few more options:

Faulty USB-C to HDMI adapter (using adapters for transferring multimedia signals is generally not a good idea since they can easily cause interference in the finally outputted signal)
Faulty USB-C cable (if the adapter doesn't have one which can't be disconnected from it)

Outdated/corrupt driver
Faulty hardware (unlikely)

Checking the driver is the easiest thing to do currently, so we'll start with that.

The HDMI (+ USB-C adapter) is going to send audio through your graphics card and it's going to use the Intel Audio Display driver in your case.

The latest updated driver for your graphics card can be downloaded from here:
http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER03488467M/1/9350_Video_Driver_YDYXX_WN32_20.19.15.4331_A03.EXE

It will also update the Intel Audio Display driver.

If the you have another laptop with an USB-C port, you could also try to connect the monitor with the same adapter+cable setup (USB-C adapter -> HDMI -> monitor) and if you experience the same audio problems, then it means it's the adapters fault.


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for your help, unfortunately I don't have another laptop with USB-C port. I'm going to download the latest driver and see if something change. I will let you know


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Smartguy01 said:


> Oh, that clears it up. Thank you.
> 
> The problem is not in the monitor since you said it works fine with another laptop.
> It's also not in the HDMI cable since you said you've tried another one.
> ...


So I have updated the latest driver. On my samsung tv the sound is working perfect. but on my screen it's still the same, actually a bit less then before but still the sound goes away for about 2 seconds and then the normal sound comes back.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you connect the TV with the same adapter + hdmi cable combo as you do with the monitor?

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Smartguy01 said:


> Do you connect the TV with the same adapter + hdmi cable combo as you do with the monitor?
> 
> Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


Same adapter but not the same hdmi. But I already bought a new hdmi cable and it's still the same.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well then correct me if I'm wrong, but so far:

Laptop 1 + USB-C adapter + monitor = audio problems
Laptop 2 + monitor (direct HDMI connection) = working
Laptop 1 + USB-C adapter + TV = working
Drivers up to date on laptop 1
The above would indicate that the monitor has connectivity and/or compatibility issues with the USB-C adapter or that it has compatibility issues with laptop 1.

Since the latter is very unlikely, and you have no way to test the USB-C adapter + monitor connection with another laptop/PC, I think it would be safe to assume that the monitor and the USB-C adapter you have just don't work well together.

This unfortunately leaves you the option of getting another USB-C to HDMI adapter or if your new monitor has an aux audio input (another audio input port, besides the HDMI one), you could connect the headphones output from your laptop to the monitor input (again, if it has one) and select the default audio device one the laptop to be the realtek one, instead of the monitor connected via HDMI.


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Smartguy01 said:


> Well then correct me if I'm wrong, but so far:
> 
> Laptop 1 + USB-C adapter + monitor = audio problems
> Laptop 2 + monitor (direct HDMI connection) = working
> ...


Indeed you're correct. I'm using speakers, my monitor has an audio input. even without speakers I'm getting the audio problems. The same if I'm wearing headphones. Like you said maybe the monitor doesn't works well with my adapter. Now this is what I'm goingt to do next. speakers in laptop direct. Normally this should solve the problem. Thanks for your help, I will let you know something if it works.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

makhouts said:


> Now this is what I'm goingt to do next. speakers in laptop direct. Normally this should solve the problem. Thanks for your help, I will let you know something if it works.


It should solve it, yes. But make sure to select the speakers as the default audio playback device in your Playback devices, otherwise the laptop could still route sound through HDMI to the monitor.


----------



## makhouts (Apr 2, 2016)

Smartguy01 said:


> It should solve it, yes. But make sure to select the speakers as the default audio playback device in your Playback devices, otherwise the laptop could still route sound through HDMI to the monitor.


Thank you for all you help. I really appreciate all your help. Its been fixed with using my laptop with the speakers directly.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

No problem at all 

I'm glad it's solved, although I'm sorry that we couldn't make the sound work properly through the monitor you bought.

_Don't forget to mark the thread as solved by clicking the "Mark solved" link in the right top corner above the thread._

Cheers!


----------

